# The Dragon of the Tahquamenon River



## b_twill (Sep 24, 2016)

Discovered this 'Dragon' while out kayaking the Tahquamenon River earlier this week.


----------



## weepete (Sep 24, 2016)

Cool find!


----------



## baturn (Sep 24, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 25, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 25, 2016)

Neat


----------

